# New member from east tn, how's this banking system work?



## MBELL05 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just joined and I'm located in east tn. I ride mostly at the western north Carolina hills. What's this banking system all about and how does it work?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

All the cool kids are in the neg. Only extreme post whores manage to stay above the line for any length of time.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. The banking/credit doesn't mean anything. Otherwise, some people here would be in some serious debt! :laugh:


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

the banking system just allows you to input you points gained from posts to accrue interest.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

MBELL05 said:


> I just joined and I'm located in east tn. I ride mostly at the western north Carolina hills. What's this banking system all about and how does it work?


What part of East TN? I live in Maryville/Knoxville area and board at Cataloochee and Ober mainly.


----------



## MBELL05 (Jun 25, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> What part of East TN? I live in Maryville/Knoxville area and board at Cataloochee and Ober mainly.


I'm in maryville too!


----------

